# When to stop irrigating for winter



## Lebrown87 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello,

I have tif419 Bermuda that has pretty much gone dormant at this point and was wondering how to best irrigate or not over the winter. I just got all my heads/bodies replaced and adjusted. I'm using a Rachio with its smart monitoring. I do need to put out my catch cups and double check, but it seems like a waste to water dormant grass.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If it's dormant there is no need to water. I would just shut it down for the year.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Lebrown87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have tif419 Bermuda that has pretty much gone dormant at this point and was wondering how to best irrigate or not over the winter. I just got all my heads/bodies replaced and adjusted. I'm using a Rachio with its smart monitoring. I do need to put out my catch cups and double check, but it seems like a waste to water dormant grass.


For the most part, there is no need to water dormant Bermuda. If you have dry, windy winters, maybe a quick run to keep the root zone from totally drying out but that really shouldn't be necessary more than 2-3 times over the whole dormant season.

You are using the Flex Daily schedule on the Rachio? And it's calling for water?


----------

